# Rash/Allergic Reaction/Bug Bites?



## mi_fiveo (Dec 4, 2012)

Took Yoopie for a walk in the woods yesterday. When we got home I noticed some red bumps on her stomach. They look a little worse today and there seem to be more of them. Any ideas what they might be from? I don't think they are bug bites. Each one seems to have a little puncture mark with dried blood on it. I'm thinking she got into some kind of plant or bush with sharp needles that punctured her skin. I have raspberry bushes near my house and they have very sharp tiny needles. I seen her running through them yesterday as well. I put some hydro-cortisone cream on the red marks for now. They don't seem to bother her but it sure looks bad. Any suggestions?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Haven't seen this personally but there are all kinds of bump and give pics on this forum. I would rinse her off in case it is allergic so it doesn't keep irritating her. Did the cortisone make it look better? If not, maybe some neosporin or Benadryl cream.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

I know it's possible for dogs to react to poison ivy/sumac, especially since there is so little fur on their bellies. You said you were in the woods, so is there a chance that she ran through some? I'm NOT a vet and can't say that this is what it is, but here's some advice that I read from one of the online Vet sites:

_If you dog has poison oak, soak a cloth or cotton ball in rubbing alcohol and then dab the alcohol onto the irritated skin. You should wear gloves while doing this so that you don't come into contact with the poison. Rinse off your dog's coat with cold water and allow his fur to air dry. Use a product called Tecnu, which removes the oil that poison oak, poison ivy and sumac leave behind. Leave your gloves on while you are doing this. Put the Tecnu on your dog's skin for a few minutes and then rinse or wipe it off with cold water. _


----------



## mi_fiveo (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try that. The anti itch cream seems to help. The bumps are a lot less red than they were 8 hours ago.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Those look like blackfly bites, my guys are covered in those marks under the belly!


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, these are blackfly bites! They look much worse than they feel, just leave them alone and they'll be Ok in a few days, nothing at all to worry about.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

I've never seen a blackfly bite, and if you find out that those are from blackflies I'd really like to know! I'm not even sure we HAVE blackflies in Phoenix. Thanks for the information! I'm assuming that we just don't have them here in the heat of the desert (105 degrees F today and ... well ... hot).


----------



## mi_fiveo (Dec 4, 2012)

They are completely gone now. :0)


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Black flies are a very Canadian summer insect! They are nasty and can take chunks out of you!


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Good to know. I want to vacation in Vancouver in September. I'm planning on camping. How bad are Black Flies?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I don't know what they are like in Vancouver in September- I would have to ask my sister who lives there. But I do know they are nasty in June, July and August when it gets hot. Especially more so in the northern regions of Ontario.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Ok the answer to black flies in Vancouver in September is no not a problem. This is a central/northern Ontario/Quebec in May, June and July insect. However she does say that they have Noseeums and apparently they don't bight but are annoying.


----------



## Redvswag (Jun 15, 2013)

My V had the same red marks all over his belly too. It ended up being the little black gnats that would cluster there when he walked through tall grass. It looked awful for over a week and then when the weather cooled down a bit it healed up. He liked it constantly and it looked almost raw. They seem to be very sensitive to any bug bites.


----------

